# Need pier landing net



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking to buy a good pier landing net.


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

I really like the new one I bought from Frabill. Kinda reminds me of a pop tent same idea. Comes with a carrier but kinda of a pain to put it back in there Fits just fine folded up in my pack or in my bucket and works just fine to haul fish up. A lot nicer than lugging a big metal one around.<a href="http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10213918____SearchResults">http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10213918____SearchResults</a>


----------

